
Lithium-ion test results to be used as benchmarks for new battery technologies - dweekly
http://m.jes.ecsdl.org/content/166/13/A3031
======
zaroth
In summary, a new medium-density chemistry of pouch cells can retain 90%
capacity after 5,000 cycles at 100% depth of discharge.

In other words, trading off a bit of range (e.g. a Model S goes from 360 to
300 miles) to get batteries that can last for 1 million miles, or
alternatively, grid storage applications that could run for 20 years.

The speculation is that they make a different battery just for fleet
(Robotaxi) deployments, or possibly the Maxwell tech could offset the range
loss, since releasing a lower range battery to the consumer segment is
somewhat of a hard sell.

This work is from Jeff Dahn’s team which does research for Tesla, which has
claimed they will deliver a million mile battery next year. Presumably this
could be an option for high duty cycle vehicles that could be charging
multiple times a day.

------
nabla9
It seems that the research was just just supported by Tesla Canada.

Tesla don't even own the IP for their lithium cell technology, that's all
Panasonic. Tesla develops battery packs and other things.

~~~
ajwin
Is this still true since the Maxwell acquisition? My understanding was that
this lead to some new IP for the batteries and processes?

~~~
nabla9
As far as I know Tesla is not making cells with the Maxwell technology. Maybe
in the future. Panasonic cells are very cost efficient compared to
competition. I don't think Maxwell acquisition changes that. My reading is
that Tesla is hedging it's bets for the future. Maxwell has some dry cell
technology for example.

